# Chips or chunks?



## knot hole 11 (Apr 8, 2017)

I just purchased a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker..  It's assembled and ready for seasoning.  

First question should I smoke with chips or chunks? I cant see where the instr. says anything either way.

2nd question all chips/chunks created equal?  Are some brands better than others?

  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2017)

You will need to use chips, the chunks won't work in that smoker.

Most guys with MES use an Amazen tray for the smoke.

It will give you hours of smoke without having to refill it.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## knot hole 11 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for the information about chips.   My smoker came with a tray and and has an side port for easy refill without opening the door.   What's the advantage switching to the Amazen tray?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2017)

Your going to have to add chips to the chip tray every 45 minutes or so.

The Amazen will give you nice thin blue smoke for 10 -12 hours without refilling it.

Set & forget at it's best!

Al


----------

